# Storm2D / &quot;Soldat2&quot; (Windows,Linux &amp; Mac)



## Mariu7 (27. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hallo,
Viele von euch kennen sicher den 2D Multiplayer Shooter schlechthin:

*SOLDAT* (2002-2014),
welcher von Michal Marcinkowski (MM) programmiert wurde und sehr bekannt und erfolgreich war / ist. 
Mittlerweile wird das Spiel von anderen Entwicklern in der Community weiter programmiert, sodass es regelmäßig neue Versionen gibt.

Nun gibt es ein *neues Spiel* welches von "RolandB" programmiert wurde und MM hat dies mitbekommen und nun wird das Spiel durch "THD - Transhuman Design", der Game Entwickler Firma von MM publiziert und er ist auch minimal selbst in der Programmierung involivert.

*Storm2D* ist quasi *Soldat2*, andererseits jedoch wieder nicht. 

*Das Spiel*​aktuelle Features:

    zerstörbare Maps
    unterstützt das gleiche Map-Format wie Soldat
    Multiplayer
    Mod support : Waffen hinzufügen oder ändern, Charakter Klassen und Gamemodes
    Scripting
    Auto-updater
    Zombiemodus
    alle Soldat Gamemodes (CTF,INF,DM,TDM,Rambomatch,etc.)
    laüft auf allen Betriebssystemen: Windows, Linux & Mac

geplante features vor der Beta Version:

    Fahrzeuge
    Single player Kampagne
    Neue Gamemodes (Conquest, HQ Defence)
    Missionen
    Minigames



*Media-Links:*​Screenshots
Alpha-Trailer

*Kontakt/Website/Forum:*​
Storm2D Website
http://www.forum.storm2d.net

IRC QuakeNet: #Storm2D

!!! Das Spiel befindet sich noch in einer sehr frühen Entwicklungsphase (*Alpha - Version*) also werden noch viele viele neue Features hinzugefügt bzw. bereits existierende Features verbessert. !!! Dadurch könnt ihr quasi direkten Einfluss auf die Programmierung nehmen, oder auch selbst daran teilhaben.

Falls ihr Interesse habt bei dem Projekt in irgendeiner Art zu helfen, z.B durch "*Modding, Mapping, Tools programmieren, etc.*" oder einfach nur *Vorschläge / Feedbacks* geben würden wir euch gerne in unserem *Forum* unter http://www.forum.storm2d.net begrüßen.


----------



## Mariu7 (27. August 2014)

Vorschau:
animierte sceneries


Vorschau:
lightning + parallex scrolling


Vorschau:
Conquest map




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 50KCoffins (30. August 2014)

Sieht auf jedenfall ganz nett aus!


----------

